# BOSCH Induction Hob and Self Cleaning Oven



## NorfBank (17 Nov 2010)

[broken link removed] - €655 (€558 in Power City)
[broken link removed] - €715  (€643 in Arnotts)

Expert have both on sale plus a set of saucepans (€129) for €999 in total.


----------



## xeresod (22 Nov 2010)

Have you a link to the offer - I can't find any mention of it on the website?


----------

